# MY BIGGEST BUDDY



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow. Huge!
and so cute


----------



## ascott (Mar 4, 2012)

So beautiful


----------



## Donna P (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## yoda3106 (Mar 5, 2012)

Can I have him


----------



## JeffG (Mar 5, 2012)

Great picture, but don't we get the weight and dimensions?


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are some massive legs...


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love those elephant legs


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 5, 2012)

Magnificent! Yes stats, please! Age, weight, length?


----------



## Blakem (Mar 5, 2012)

It would be quite amazing to see one of these guys in person.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 6, 2012)

He is so beautiful. He looks like he is trying to figure out what you are up to.


----------



## laramie (Mar 6, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



WOW! He is so beautiful ALDABRAMAN!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Mar 6, 2012)

He's a beauty!


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 6, 2012)

Monumental, on so many levels.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 6, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> Monumental, on so many levels.


----------

